# Bloody Diarrhea?



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I went out of town last Sunday and left Maccabee with my fiance. He called a day or two later and told me Maccabee had diarrhea. I told him to feed Maccabee only boiled chicken and rice, and to mix in a teaspoon of pumpkin. He fed him the hickey and rice, but added a dash of pumpkin pie spice instead of the canned pumpkin. When he old me, I made it Lear that he should give him canned pumpkin, not the spices, so after he first meal, Maccabee got chicken, rice and pumpkin for several days. His poop firmed up a bit, so he started giving him his regular food. The diarrhea returned.

I got home yesterday. Maccabee has diarrhea but is happily running around and playing. This afternoon, he had a bright orange poop (very loose), which I attributed to the pumpkin. But a few minutes ago he had orange diarrhea full of mucus and what looked like a few bright red blood droplets.

I spoke with our vet this morning (before the orange, possibly bloody poops) and he thought he could wait until Monday to be seen. Since the last poop, I'm not sure. He wolfed down a bowl of chicken, rice and pumpkin a few minutes before the scary poop. He is drinking plenty.

I left a message with Pam and Tom King, and if thy are around I'm sure they will call back soon. 

Do you thinki should watch him or take him to the ER?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

wow that is a tough call. I know if it were me, I would want to rush him to the ER, but you would prob be o.k. if you keep a watchful eye on him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sure... Can you call the vet (or ER vet) an ask for advice? 

My gut feeling is that if there were only a few dots, and he seems to feel well, it's probably not an emergency. OTOH, I also know that when it's MY dog, I panic easily, and would rather be safe than sorry!:biggrin1:

I know with people, bright red blood in stools is not as worrisome as black, tarry blood, which comes from further up in the intestines. The bright red blood is often just irritation from the diarrhea.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

The last time I called the ER vet (reaction to an immunization) they said they can't give any advice without seeing him. I'm going to watch him or a few hours and see how he is. If he needs to o o the ER, the'll still be there in a few hours.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like a reasonable course of action!!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Pam just called. She said it does not sound like an emergency and she thinks he can wait until Monday to be seen. She suggested I collect a stool sample for the vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's always so nice to be able to bounce things off her when you're worried! Keep us posted!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee seems to be n the mend. He had diarrhea in his crate again last night, then no poops all day today. He's playing and RLH as normal. He did pee in the living room twice. When we returned from dinner, the hous stank when we walked in. Maccabee pooped in his pen, beside his litterbox. The poop was very soft, but not diarrhea, and it was normal in color.

Maccabee is eating only chicken, rice, and pumpkin. I plan to continue that diet for a few more days.

We have a vet appt scheduled for 11 tomorrow morning. If he's good tonight, I may cancel. But, if he has any more diarrhea he'll definitely go in.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Can you take a stool sample to the vet and have it checked out for parasites or any GI issues? That might be a good start. That way they can rule out anything in the tummy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee seems to be n the mend. He had diarrhea in his crate again last night, then no poops all day today. He's playing and RLH as normal. He did pee in the living room twice. When we returned from dinner, the hous stank when we walked in. Maccabee pooped in his pen, beside his litterbox. The poop was very soft, but not diarrhea, and it was normal in color.
> 
> Maccabee is eating only chicken, rice, and pumpkin. I plan to continue that diet for a few more days.
> 
> We have a vet appt scheduled for 11 tomorrow morning. If he's good tonight, I may cancel. But, if he has any more diarrhea he'll definitely go in.


Just so you have the heads-up, when Kodi had a mild tummy bug while we were on vacation a year ago, he needed to stay on the chicken/rice/pumpkin diet for a full week. Every time we tried (earlier than that) to re-introduce his regular food, he started having diarrhea again. Since we were traveling, we decided that just staying on the chicken and rice wouldn't hurt him for a week, and saved a lot of wear and tear on our travel trailer. (and lots of butt baths!!!) I actually think that continuing the chicken/rice diet longer gave his insides more time to heal. Once we got home, we had no trouble weaning him back onto his regular food.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Oh I remember one time when Django had yet another terrible gut issue he was on chicken and rice for almost 3 weeks. Slowly I transitioned him when his poop looked normal but the vets recommendation was to keep the bland diet until things look back to normal.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

He will be seen by the vet this morning. I have a stool sample to take along.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Keep us posted. My poor dog is going thru the same thing right now.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

We are on our way home from the vet. Poor Maccabee has a GI infection, a UTI, and bladder stones. We should find out Wednesday what type of stones he has. Hopefully they are the type that dissolve with meds. If they are the calcium type, they may have to be removed surgically. :-(


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!!! poor guy! SO glad you got him in today!!
How did the vet diagnos the bladder stones??


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Poor baby. Hopefully the stones will pass on their own.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my gosh!!! poor guy! SO glad you got him in today!!
> How did the vet diagnos the bladder stones??


He did an ultrasound (and a urinalysis).

Maccabee got a shot of antibiotic for the UTI, oral antibiotic for the GI infection, and probiotics.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> We are on our way home from the vet. Poor Maccabee has a GI infection, a UTI, and bladder stones. We should find out Wednesday what type of stones he has. Hopefully they are the type that dissolve with meds. If they are the calcium type, they may have to be removed surgically. :-(


Poor guy!!! That's an awful lot to handle all at once! Amazing that he's been bee-bopping around and acting normal other than the diarrhea!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Buddy! I am sorry to hear this. How does this happen? Is it something that can be done to prevent this? 

Hugs an kisses for a speedy recovery.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee's poop was normal this morning! :whoo: I didn't give him any pumpkin in his chicken and rice breakfast this morning. Hopefully his poops will stay firm/normal. 

I'm still waiting to hear from the vet regarding the type of bladder stones. When I speak with him, I'll ask if I should start transitining Maccabee back to his regular food or keep him on chicken and rice for a few more days.

Eight more days of chasing down Maccabee and holding him still enough to administer the antibiotic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee's poop was normal this morning! :whoo: I didn't give him any pumpkin in his chicken and rice breakfast this morning. Hopefully his poops will stay firm/normal.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from the vet regarding the type of bladder stones. When I speak with him, I'll ask if I should start transitining Maccabee back to his regular food or keep him on chicken and rice for a few more days.
> 
> Eight more days of chasing down Maccabee and holding him still enough to administer the antibiotic.


Yay! Don't make the mistake I did of transitioning him back too soon. A few more days on chicken and rice won't hurt him, and it will give his gut more time to heal.

Are his antibiotics liquid or a pill? If it's liquid, that's tough. But if it's a pill, I just wrap any pills in a tiny piece of cheese and Kodi swallows them before he even knows he took a pill! I can call him by saying "Wanna piece of cheese?" and he comes running!:biggrin1:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you AND him about the stones!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Are his antibiotics liquid or a pill? If it's liquid, that's tough.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you AND him about the stones!!!


Unfortunately, the antibiotic is a liquid.

On a positive note, the vet believes the stones are the dissolvable type. :whoo: We have two treatment options: special diet or two week course of medication. Since we had a tough time finding food that works for Maccabee, the vet suggested sticking with what has been working and doing two weeks of medication. We'll start the medication next week, after his gut has had a chance to get back to normal. The new med s a pill, which will be much easier to administer.

Thanks for keeping Maccabee in your thoughts.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hey Tillie's on week 2 of her antibiotics for crystals!! lol
What is Maccabee taking? Tillie's on Cipro and Kelfex ... sigh.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> hey Tillie's on week 2 of her antibiotics for crystals!! lol
> What is Maccabee taking? Tillie's on Cipro and Kelfex ... sigh.


The vet said the oral antibiotics used to treat UTIs often cause GI distress and diarrhea. Since Maccabee is also being treated for a GI infection, he thought an antibiotic injection would be a better route. I don't recall what the injection was.

The med we start next week should dissolve the stones and crystals.

Is Tillie feeling better? I think the oral antibiotic Maccabee is taking for the GI infection makes him feel "yucky." Last night he looked uncomfortable and was very feisty. Today, he's hanging out in his expen while I work, and he looks like all he wants to do is veg out. He's still peeing in the house  I think once the stones are gone, I'm going to have to start house training again, like he's a puppy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, Tillie seems to have a very stron GI system, thus far. She's had probiotics daily for a year and a half along with her diet.
The 2 antibiotics haven't caused her any issues what so ever! we are very thankful!! I am being careful not to walk her in place where there are lots of dogs as with being on the antibiotics her system is probably pretty vulnerable right now.
She seems to be doing much better, but we STILL have the hallways/bedrooms gated off.
She has pee'd in her CRATE twice now, so I know she is still having issues, but overall is feeling much better! We are just making SURE she doesn't have a chance to pee on the beds and gating rooms off/watching her like a hawk. It's odd for us because she potty trained SO far when she was little. That's how I KNEW something was wrong. She NEVER had accidents, let alone on our beds!!!
I hope Maccabee is feeling better soon! How are his poops?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a drag poor guy . Sorry you have had to go threw all this with him we are hoping he will recover very soon. It seems you have a very good vet.
PS: He probably remembers all his potty training but he's just sick right now.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzi said:


> What a drag poor guy . Sorry you have had to go threw all this with him we are hoping he will recover very soon. It seems you have a very good vet.
> PS: He probably remembers all his potty training but he's just sick right now.


I love our vets. An ex-boyfriend insisted I take my cat to them when a vet at a large animal hospital in our area wanted to do $1,800 worth of treatments on my 18-year-old cat to treat her "acute renal failure." When I suggested they run blood tests and I'll consider treatment options after we have a diagnosis, the vet told me I could take her home and "she might make it through the night." He gave her some subcutaneous fluid and I took her home. He called me about 3 hours later with the blood work results: her kidney function was nearly exactly the same as it had been 8 months prior. She had mild kidney disease as one would expect to find in a geriatric cat.

A few days later she went to the new vet (our current vet). He said she did not look like a cat at death's door and after examining her said she was in very good health for a cat her age. He suspected she had an acute GI issue which resolved on its own (she threw up constantly the night before she went to the original vet) and had become dehydrated. The fluids helped her and she bounced back. That vet and his partner treated Cleo for another 3.5 years, until she died from a skin cancer lesion that metasticised.

The vet we initially saw for Cleo (Jason) had worked at the large animal hospital for 7 years and had recently bought a practice with another vet from the practice. The other vet (Len) had worked at the large animal hospital for 17 years and had been their director of medicine. Cleo saw both Jason and Len. Maccabee had seen only Len until this illness, when she saw Jason. We love both and I'm comfortable with him seeing either vet. They recently hired an associate, who I have yet to meet.


----------

